# [NET] kopiowanie plikow linux <--> windows

## vitamin

Witam,

Mam pytanie za 100 pkt  :Wink: ) - w jaki sposob moge skopiowac po sieci pliki z mojego komputera na ktorym siedzi sobie gentoo (i tylko gentoo) na komputer mojej siostry gdzie jest zainstalowany windows xp? Dodam ze oba kompy sa w sieci lokalnej podlaczone do routera/modemu dsl.

Prosze o mozliwie proste i szybkie metody na wykonanie powyzszej operacji bo nie chodzi mi o wykonywanie jakis skomplikowanych operacji (chce tylko skopiowac kilka katalogow z gentoo na windowsa - bedzie tego jakies 10gb) - afaik np taka samba w moim przypadku jest zbyteczna.

Z gory serdecznie dziekuje za pomoc.

Pozdrawiam,

vitamin

----------

## Odinist

Postaw serwer FTP - http://www.guildftpd.com/

instalujesz, uruchamiasz i dodajesz katalog do udostępnienia (odpowiednia ikonka na pasku narzędzi)

Na Gentoo instalujesz klienta FTP, moj ulubiony to:

```
# emerge gftp
```

  :Cool: 

Łaczysz się z IP komputera z Windowsem XP i pobierasz swoje katalogi/pliki.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## vitamin

Dzieki za blyskawiczna odpowiedz. Zanim wyprobuje Twoj sposob chcialem sie jeszcze zapytac o to czy moge do tego kopiowania wykorzystac ssh? Na gentoo mam sshd up & runnin'  :Wink:  a pod winda mam putty.exe - i to chyba generalnie powinno wystarczyc do tego co chce zrobic. Ale sek w tym ze nie umiem skopiowac katalogu z gentoo na windowsa   :Embarassed: 

Czy ktos moze mi powiedziec jak takie polecenie pod ssh powinno wygladac?

EDIT:

Twoj sposob z guildftpd dziala ok tylko ze mam bardzo maly transfer - ok 1000kbs - jakbym kopiowal z dysku na dysk a nawet wolniej. I nie wiem co moze byc przyczyna tego stanu rzeczy - moze fakt ze jako klienta ftp pod gentoo uzywam mc?

----------

## Odinist

Do przenoszenia danych przez ssh imho najlepszy jest WinSCP - http://winscp.net/eng/index.php

Pozdrawiam

A jak masz sieć zbudowaną? Ethernet 10, 100 czy wifi? Sprawdź jaką masz szybkość połączenia dla danego interfejsu sieciowego.

----------

## vitamin

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> Do przenoszenia danych przez ssh imho najlepszy jest WinSCP - http://winscp.net/eng/index.php

 

Yeah!!!  Tego wlasnie bylo mi trzeba - dzieki pieknie za pomoc!

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> A jak masz sieć zbudowaną? Ethernet 10, 100 czy wifi? Sprawdź jaką masz szybkość połączenia dla 
> 
> danego interfejsu sieciowego.

 

No mam ethernet 100 - przynajmniej tak obwieszcza mi winda we wlasciwosciach polaczenia lokalnego (jak to sprawdzic pod gentoo to nawet nie wiem   :Embarassed: )

Btw, pod winscp ten transfer tez jest marniutki ale to pewnie dlatego ze to ssh - czy tak?

----------

## Odinist

To jest raczej bez różnicy przez jaki protokół przesyłasz dane. Ja mam 11 MB/s zarówno przez ssh jak i ftp czy www.

----------

## Klekot

A nie lepiej przez sambę albo jakiś nfs?

----------

## vitamin

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> To jest raczej bez różnicy przez jaki protokół przesyłasz dane. Ja mam 11 MB/s zarówno przez ssh jak i ftp czy www.

 

 :Confused:  To czemu u mnie jest taki niski ten transfer? Jak moge sprawdzic co jest nie tak?

----------

## Odinist

Jaki masz transfer przez ssh?

----------

## vitamin

 *Klekot wrote:*   

> A nie lepiej przez sambę albo jakiś nfs?

 

A niby czemu ma byc lepiej przez sambe czy nfs niz przez ssh czy ftp? Afaik z samba jest duzo zabawy przy samej konfiguracji a przy takim ssh to w zasadzie nic nie trzeba konfigurowac - tylko zainstalowac i heyah  :Wink: 

----------

## vitamin

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> Jaki masz transfer przez ssh?

 

WinSCP pokazuje ok 2mb/s - czyli troche malo   :Confused: 

----------

## joi_

jest jeszcze bajer w kde - aplet "Publiczny serwer plików" udostępniający wybrany katalog przez www

----------

## Raku

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> To jest raczej bez różnicy przez jaki protokół przesyłasz dane. Ja mam 11 MB/s zarówno przez ssh jak i ftp czy www.

 

jesteś pewien, że przez ssh masz 11 MB/s (megabajtów)?

Musiałbyś mieć komputer rakietę. Mi maksymalnie udało się wyciągnąć coś koło 3 MB/s. Procesor PIV 2.8 GHz z jednej strony, z drugiej PIV 3.0 GHz.

----------

## arsen

dokładnie, aktualnie mam na pewnej maszynce nfs, samba po cifs, http, ftp, shfs, shfs po ssh max 2.7Mb/s więcej nie pójdzie, szyfrowanie jednak fajna sprawa ale spowalnia.

----------

## Odinist

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *-Nile- wrote:*   To jest raczej bez różnicy przez jaki protokół przesyłasz dane. Ja mam 11 MB/s zarówno przez ssh jak i ftp czy www. 
> 
> jesteś pewien, że przez ssh masz 11 MB/s (megabajtów)?
> 
> Musiałbyś mieć komputer rakietę. Mi maksymalnie udało się wyciągnąć coś koło 3 MB/s. Procesor PIV 2.8 GHz z jednej strony, z drugiej PIV 3.0 GHz.

 

Megabitów, ale gafa.... Mój miernik systemowy działał do teraz na kilobitach  :Mad: 

----------

## Smoothny

polecam zaprzyjaźnić się z mebibajtami (MiB) Wdłg SI Mega znaczy 1 000 000 a nie 1024 * 1024 i to że komputery używają systemu dwójkowego jako naturalnego "jezyka" nieusprawiedliwia tych którzy twierdzą że w swiecie komputerow kilo znaczy 1024.. chociaż w praktyce tak jest właśnie  :Razz: 

ISO wprowadziłą takie przedrostki jak kibi, mebi, gibi, tebi niestety nikt prawie ich nie używa.

W manulach można odkryć tą smutną prawdę:

```

  -h, --human-readable

              Append   a   size   letter   such  as  M  for  binary  megabytes

              (`mebibytes') to each size.

       -H, --si

              Do the same as for -h, but use the official SI units (with  pow-

              ers  of  1000  instead  of  1024,  so  that M stands for 1000000

              instead of 1048576).  (New in fileutils-4.0.)

```

zwracam uwage że pojawia się sformułowanie binarnego megabajta.

a tak w ogóle to kwestia sporną jest jeszcze litera B - bajt czy bell (ale to raczej można wyczytać z kontekstu)

Producenci dysków używają SI... i nie jest to wcale chwyt marketingowy  :Wink: 

----------

## rzabcio

 *Smoothny wrote:*   

> ISO wprowadziłą takie przedrostki jak kibi, mebi, gibi, tebi niestety nikt prawie ich nie używa.

 Ja używam!  :Wink: 

A z tymi 10MiB po ssh to faktycznie pomyłka. Mimo wszystko szyfrowanie asymetryczne musi trochę mocy zajmować...

:: EDIT ::

Tfu... Symetryczne. Asymetryczne jest tylko w okolicach hanshake'u.  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

Dokładnie! Asymetryczne szyfrowanie używane jest w celu uwierzytelnienia i ustalenia klucza symetrycznego do dalszej transmisji danych  :Smile: .

----------

